# Kickstarter - Hobby Related Projects



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is one -

PJ reefs Miniature Saltwater Aquarium by PJ reefs - Kickstarter


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmmmm.... This looks interesting. Do you guys think this is viable? I don't really know much about saltwater but this seems like it'd be sweet on my desk at work.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting reef system. Never had experience with SW, but a complete package sure makes it tempting.

I own this kickstarter project: NoClean Aquariums - Home. I'm going to use it for Shrimp I think. It was given to me as a gift.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think the whole closed microsystem is a good idea at all. It probably is viable but you'll need to do a LOT of maintenance contradictory to the advertised "low maintenance". 

If you look at his 3 gallon picotank in the video, he has a filter, I don't see a filter at all in his jar. Water movement is crucial in salt water systems, allows for proper diffusion. Even though I don't keep salt tanks, I have observed that salt keepers have extremely large filtration systems with different reactors which keep the system balanced. I'm going to guess that the jar concept will probably crash really quickly without some serious water changes.

Second, his 3 gallon was open top, allowing for gas exchange between the environment, looks like the jar has a lid which will probably suffocate the whole system in due time as the oxygen content will drop rapidly especially at night when respiration occurs.


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Atom said:


> Interesting reef system. Never had experience with SW, but a complete package sure makes it tempting.
> 
> I own this kickstarter project: NoClean Aquariums - Home. I'm going to use it for Shrimp I think. It was given to me as a gift.


wow that's cool.... would love to see if they could implement this kind of thing in larger tanks!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Very cool! Can you buy those at petland in poco?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is another one - The 3D Printed HOG Scrubber - For Self Sustaining Aquariums by Santa Monica - Kickstarter


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Kimrocks said:


> Here is another one - The 3D Printed HOG Scrubber - For Self Sustaining Aquariums by Santa Monica - Kickstarter


Has anyone on BCA used an algae scrubber on their tanks? Snake oil? Is there a reason they aren't more common?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

GaryR said:


> Has anyone on BCA used an algae scrubber on their tanks? Snake oil? Is there a reason they aren't more common?


Because this project not funded yet , and wont be in the market till end of the year

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> I own this kickstarter project: NoClean Aquariums - Home. I'm going to use it for Shrimp I think. It was given to me as a gift.


That No Clean Aquarium is really cool looking! Did you get yours set up & if so how do you like it?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pamela said:


> That No Clean Aquarium is really cool looking! Did you get yours set up & if so how do you like it?


Wow great idea and easy to DIY 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

this is NOT a good idea 

problem one people are going to want to put fish into it with a small tank like that you cant watch some one add a baby hippo tang 

problem 2 your going to need to wc it every few weeks how am i superposed to mach salt and ph in that small of a tank not to mention some one with no fish experience watch some one add fresh water 

problem 3 as it looks that light is not full spec it will dull the corals 

problem 4 there is no water move meant salt water tanks need flow !!!!its the second most important thing in a tank when my power went out in a storm that's what i was concerned about not lighting or a heater 

5th problem no heater its going to get cold unless its in the perfect spot and a novice aquarist probably wont think of this 

please correct me if i got any thing wrong besides my spelling lol


if you really want some thing like this its going to cost 70 bucks to set up like the one there selling for 350 bucks

o ya for got how do you clean the algae off a tank like this any one into salt water know not to stack rock against the front glass and try to avoid it on the sides


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

arash53 said:


> Because this project not funded yet , and wont be in the market till end of the year
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Algae scrubbers were a thing before the project. It's a similar concept to growing chaeto in a sump to out compete algae elsewhere. With this, you're out competing algae with algae, plus using it to scrub the water of other toxins like ammonia. The basic pieces for a scrubber are:

- surface to grow the algae
- light on that surface
- water flow around that surface

so, like in the page linked above, you could build a scrubber with a screen, lightbulb and pump. He's just selling a quiet and nicely packaged one.

I'm curious to see if anyone here has first hand experience with using an algae scrubber in a tank. The 'never water change again' claim seems pretty dramatic.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

even if you dant have fish or feed the tank you still need to wc to replace nutrients


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scott, sorry I had to correct you...or atleast your spelling anyway lol  two words you should learn: *spell check * 
Good objective opinion however!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol no wories thanks il try for next time


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

GaryR said:


> Algae scrubbers were a thing before the project. It's a similar concept to growing chaeto in a sump to out compete algae elsewhere. With this, you're out competing algae with algae, plus using it to scrub the water of other toxins like ammonia. The basic pieces for a scrubber are:
> 
> - surface to grow the algae
> - light on that surface
> ...


Sorry I thought you meant this specific one

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

scott tang said:


> even if you dant have fish or feed the tank you still need to wc to replace nutrients


I'm not actually interested in doing a water change-less tank. I'm just curious to see if other people have used algae scrubbers as part of their tanks life support system.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

An ideal Kick-starter project - A better way to automate WC in a more controlled manner.

Combining the best of what the Python and Canister Filters provides - with safety options to avoid spills. 

1. Auto Extract and Refill (Controlled Quantity at a Time) - Timer and WC Volume to be set by user.
2. Easily attached to any faucet - like the Python WC hose attachment.
3. Allow fresh water coming in to be conditioned (i.e. Filtered, UV, Temp) before releasing into tank.
4. Water Quality to be tested Automatically (easily readable in Display Panel).

When going on extended holidays or if one requires a daily 100% WC . . . 

Other features that would be ideal?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

That self cleaning betta aquarium has actually really tempted me into getting one...if only it wasn't $70! 
If someone made like a 5G tank with the same idea for a more reasonable price..I'll have betta tanks in every room!!

But as for the mini SW tank...not sure how adding 3-4 corals makes it an additional $150 lol..


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i gave away mush rooms and gsp lol on ocation lol so 350 is way to much for the tank


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

A new one - EcoQube- Desktop Ecosystem That Grows Flowers and Herbs by Aqua Design Innovations - Kickstarter


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Kimrocks said:


> A new one - EcoQube- Desktop Ecosystem That Grows Flowers and Herbs by Aqua Design Innovations - Kickstarter


Don't really like this one at all. Seems almost pointless with how small of grow room there is. After a month you'd have to replant the plant somewhere else anyways.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

May have application to heating our tanks? -

HEATWORKS MODEL 1: Your next water heater! by ISI Technology - CEO Jerry Callahan â€" Kickstarter


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea theres no space with the light where it is an nomater what you do or add you will still have stuff grow on the glass
After seeing 3 of this kick starter fish tanks I really don't think the idea of small and compact works


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

the fact of the matter is, 99% of the kick starter stuff is garbage, i would bet most are products already pitched to large companies like hagen and got turned down because they're simply not any good, i wouldn't be putting a $1 into any of these.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Not really a good idea to do small no, with fish tanks bigger is always better/easier. But I love the idea of aquaponics both using my cichlid tank to grow my wife's orchids,jade tree,aloe vera and then the koi pond outside to do veggies and flowers. If they made a nice kit to add to tanks or ponds I'd be in for sure


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I use the small fw tank on Felicia's desk to water my indoor plants (along with the "wash" water from rinsing out my rice for supper) and the outdoor koi pond for water my veg & fruits outside.

Small is nice when you start, but it soon becomes either overgrown or polluted. The "solution to pollution is dilution" and you're not getting a lot of dilution with only 3 gallons of water (not counting substrate, etc.).


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Fish on Wheels - What will they think of next - : ) - ?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1939723822/fish-on-wheels?ref=HappeningNewsletterApr3014


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

I came across this thread, and thought, I'll add one too - it is my own! A CO2 meter/controller that directly measures CO2 in the aquarium:

OCO meter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/4612189/oco-the-worlds-first-co2-meter-for-aquariums

Just launched last night.

Tim


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Interesting... How does it work?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

aquaflora said:


> I came across this thread, and thought, I'll add one too - it is my own! A CO2 meter/controller that directly measures CO2 in the aquarium:
> 
> OCO meter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/4612189/oco-the-worlds-first-co2-meter-for-aquariums
> 
> ...


I'm pledged. I'm really looking forward to this. I expect it's more accurate than trying to gauge CO2 diffusion into the water via pH and much faster than using a drop checker. A must for planted tank hobbyists.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Rockman said:


> Interesting... How does it work?


I too would like to know how it works. The whole campaign itself is pretty vague as to how CO2 is actually measured. Does it measure the amount of CO2 that leaves the CO2 tank as a pure gas or does it measure it directly in the water as a dissolved gas? I would have to assume that some sort of chip/sensor is being used to measure the CO2.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

This is from Indiegogo - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bird-s-eye-aquarium-revolutionary-aquarium-table


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

FishBit: Your Aquarium Made Simple (Beta Release)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1758456789/fishbit-your-aquarium-made-simple-beta-release?ref=recommended


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like a modified undergravel filter -

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1063049260/the-worlds-easiest-30-gallon-designer-aquarium/description


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/4612189/oco-the-worlds-first-co2-meter-for-aquariums?ref=discovery

OCO: The World's First CO2 meter for Aquariums


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kevinzl/ecoqube-c-your-window-to-nature?ref=popular

EcoQube C- Your Window to Nature
by Aqua Design Innovations


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hydropower/blue-freedom-the-worlds-smallest-hydropower-plant?ref=popular

Blue Freedom | The World's Smallest Hydropower Plant

Could have hobby related applications?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Latest one - Jellyfish Aquarium:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/jellyfish-aquarium#/


----------

